# Endzeit-Thriller Oblivion: Deutscher Trailer zum Tom Cruise-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Endzeit-Thriller Oblivion: Deutscher Trailer zum Tom Cruise-Film*

					Oblivion erzählt die faszinierende Odyssee eines Mannes, der sich in unvorstellbare Gefahren begibt. Regie führte Joseph Kosinski - der Regisseur von "Tron: Legacy" und Produzent von "Planet der Affen: Prevolution", der mit seiner Graphic-Novel auch die Vorlage zu diesem Endzeit-Thriller lieferte.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Endzeit-Thriller Oblivion: Deutscher Trailer zum Tom Cruise-Film*


----------



## Anchorage (10. Dezember 2012)

Die werden denke ich Probleme mit Bethesda kriegen oder?


----------



## Kapii (10. Dezember 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Die werden denke ich Probleme mit Bethesda kriegen oder?


Nö. Der Film hat mit dem Spiel überhaupt nichts gemein und "Oblivion" ist keine geschützte Marke wie "The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion", sondern ein ganz normales Wort.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub nicht das Bethesda den Namen "Oblivion" patentiert hat, war ja nur ein Namenszusatz für TES IV?
Bethesda ist schließlich nicht Apple die vllt sogar die verwendete Engine patentieren würden , wenn doch dann  

Der Film sieht interessant aus, endlich mal wieder ein Grund ins Kino zu gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

Schwer zu sagen, aber so der 1. Eindruck macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann diese Schlitz Pippie Tom Cruise nicht er sehen.
Aber sonst macht das echt Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja nicht Costner, aber ich war auch am Anfang etwas skeptisch bis Gordon Freeman ähh Morgan Freeman auftauchte


----------



## Rollora (11. Dezember 2012)

Cool, Darth Vader spielt also auch mit bei 1:44?
DANN schau ich ihn mir an.
Aber sonst: ich bin bei Endzeitfilmen schon sehr skeptisch, irgendwie konnte keiner meinen Erwartungen entsprechen:
entweder die Atmosphäre war cool und die Story blöd (Book Of Eli) mit komischen Charaktären oder Umgekehrt.

Mad Max, The Road uvm haben leider auch nicht wirklich was gebracht...
welche guten Endzeitfilme gibts denn noch?


----------



## locojens (11. Dezember 2012)

Basiert auf Joseph Kosinskis Graphic-Novel "Oblivion". Zwischenzeitlich wurde der Film in "Horizons" umbenannt, vereinzelt wird er auch ohne Titel geführt.    Quelle: Filme, Kino, TV, DVD, Trailer, Kinoprogramm auf FILMSTARTS.de

Na mal sehen was unser aller Scientologe draus macht als Hauptdarsteller. 

PS: Irgendwie erinnert mich das Setting und die Story an Matrix nur das die Maschinen gegen Aliens getauscht wurden!?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Dezember 2012)

Wuerde Oberdepp Cruise nicht permanent fuer seine Sekte werben, wuerde ich mich breitschlagen lassen.
ich weiss, man soll Berufliches vom Privaten trennen, daher kann ich mir ja auch John Travolta, Forest Whitaker oder auch Dustin Hoffman anschauen, obwohl die auch bei Scientology sind, aber beim Oberdepp kann ich es einfach nicht.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

künstler nach ihrem charakter beurteilen und nicht nach ihrer arbeit?? seltsame einstellung 
der mann kann schauspielen und dehalb wird der film auch angeschaut.


----------

